# Gentoo ohne Internet

## linjunky

Kann mann Gentoo auch ohne Internet installieren und nutzen   :Rolling Eyes: 

naja hauptsächlich nur den kernel

----------

## slick

verschoben von Deutsche Dokumentation nach (Supportform) Deutsches Forum (German)

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie? Der Kernel ist doch unabhägig von Gentoo.

Gentoo ohne Internet ist generell ne schlechte Idee, denn du musst emerge --sync machen und die Distfiles brauchst du ja auch noch.

Tobi

Ps.: SLIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK du bist ja wieder da  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

Aber prinzipiell möglich.

Nur sind die Package CDs halt AFIK nicht vollständig (bezogen auf die mirror).

Und nen Update von einer auf die andere CD kann uU sehr schwierig werden, weil alle Probleme auf mal auf dich zukommen (GCC Update, ...). Ich würd für sowas dann eher Debian nehmen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder man nimmt sich per emerge -fpv die URLs, läuft zum Internet, zieht sie sich runter und kopiert sie auf den Rechner.

Ist mühseliger, aber sollte auch gehen. Dumm nur, wenn man etwas vergisst  :Wink: 

----------

